
Show HN: Open source JavaScript web app - tima101
https://github.com/builderbook/builderbook
======
adamleithp
That’s fun and I like it!

Since this is the internet, I’ll share my opinion; that’s way too boilerplate
to learn. I’ll spend more time traversing folders then writing code. Cheers!

~~~
klyburke
One of the authors here. True, the main repo is a big boilerplate :) Thanks
for the feedback.

Within the repo, we have a boilerplate folder with fewer features and APIs.

------
tima101
Hi community!

We've open sourced a web app that we use in production to sell our own book.

You can use it as a boilerplate for your own project. We built it with:

    
    
      - React, 
      - Material-UI, 
      - Next, 
      - Express,
      - Mongoose and MongoDB.
    

You may also use this app "out of the box" if you'd like to sell your book on
your own website.

Happy to answer any questions. We welcome any feedback.

------
iampims
Scrolling is mostly broken on mobile safari.

~~~
tima101
Thanks a lot for finding this problem. We haven't tested on Safari thus this
problem with scrolling.

I pushed fixes:
[https://github.com/builderbook/builderbook/issues/71](https://github.com/builderbook/builderbook/issues/71)

And deployed them.

Thanks again.

